# Rifles



## drover (Jun 24, 2004)

I have the opportinity to buy either a marlin 336A .30-30 l/a or a Ruger.223 k77vt (stainless with lam stock) both at very reasonable prices. The marlin is new and the ruger almost new(< 500 rounds). I am trying to decide which would be the most versatile and appropriate as I cannot afford both. 
Until now I have used a .22 Magnum but it is sometimes not adequate for some of what I have to shoot. Eg Goats and very large feral dogs.
Most of my shooting takes place at less than 100m but with the Ruger I know this could change.
I welcome all opinions.

:-?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i say you cant go wrong with the 30-30, but thats only if you dont mind a lever action.

good luck, Tiger


----------



## drover (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks tiger, I am tending to lean that way myself but most other people I talk to say the .223

:beer:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hmmmm you don't happen to be an Aussie also by any chance?  
For goats and large dogs, yes the 30-30 will be fine but I'd much more be inclined towards the .223. It is categorically the perfect calibre for Australian goats, and dogs will always fall to a well placed shot from the .223. About 6 months ago I had the same dilemma and after eventually settling on the .223 I've never looked back.

Ammo is cheaper, at 100 yards it shoots fantastic groups, and if you're hunting for long periods the 30-30 can be a bit punishing on the shoulder after a while. If you were shooting pigs as well, the .223 is nowhere near big enough ethically, in my humble opinion anyhow, (in Australia a lever action 30-30 is the most popular pig rifle) but I'll be hunting dogs, foxes, cats and rabbits with my .223 in just over a week out west.

The other reason I like it is its versatility. It will take down most Australian game from rabbits up to goats, which covers quite an array of feral species out there. With a fox or a cat the 30-30 will probably blow it apart. While I don't necessarily believe in the concept of overkilling an animal, if you like to skin it the pelt can be fairly intact.


----------



## drover (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Shooter I was actually tending toward the 30-30 but having just read an article on the .223 rem cartridge I am tending to think that maybe the .223 is the way to go. Lets see what other people have to say on the matter! Cheers and buy the way I am an aussie!!

:beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Drover, for your situation I think I would also advise the 223. The 30-30 is a classic, and the Marlin 336 is probably the best 30-30 out there, but the 223 should do everything it sounds like you want to do, is more accurate, has more range, and is a heck of a lot cheaper in ammo. If you are not going for deer size game, the 223 should meet your needs. Of course, here I am with all talk and don't have one myself, but I do have a bolt action 30-30.  Just haven't gotten a 223, yet.


----------



## drover (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks steve, I went to the city this weekend - just got back! Paid a visit to a gun shop I know up there and having talked and asked them about it they have reccomended the .223. It looks like I am going to get a .223 but I would be happier if it was a sporter not the varmint as I am not sure of the two position trigger on the varmint. My.22mag has a two position trigger and although I use it Ok I think I would like something different. Never the less .223 here we go. Any one else got a Ruger K77VT in .223
Dont let this stop discussion though. I am keen to see what others have to say about the versatility of the two weapons and which they think is better for Australian conditions(Especially here in the West).

By the way has any of you guys been to Australia?
Cheers I'm gonna have a beer!

:beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Drover, I have never owned a Ruger, but am a big fan of them. One of my favorite cliche's is that I have never met a weak Ruger. A friend bought a Ruger m77 (don't remember specifics) in 270 Win. Shot like a dream and have wanted at least one m77 ever since. Some have made comments about old Bill Ruger and his politics. I don't know anything about them, but do believe he made a lot of fine guns.

Actually, I was in Western Australia, many years ago, while I was stationed on a ship homeported out of Japan. We stopped for a week in Bunberry (sp?, I told you it was a long time ago.) I took part in the "Rent-a-sailor" program and visited with a couple of different families while there. Wonderful experience and have dreamed about getting back there ever since.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

rugers are expensive but well made guns. im sure you could find a better price on any style gun that they make with another company, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

You should come over again some day Steve!

How many years ago was that? I htink you'd like hunting over here from what I can make out it's quite different from over there, I think you'd have a blast!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

When was that? Well, I was on that ship from 1979 to 1982. If I remember correctly, it was the beginning of an Indian Ocean cruise, scheduled about 3 months. Then the hostages were taken in Iran and I was part of the Midway Battle Group, the first US warships on station in the Persian Gulf for the next 5 months, until relieved by the Ike Battle Group. Yep, 5 months of milling about smartly in the Indian Ocean. That's my idea of a good time. Like I said, it's my dream to come back for another visit, but we'll just have to see.... :beer:


----------



## drover (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Steve if your really keen I think that between Shooter and I, we could find enough over here to keep you busy for a month of Sundays or more!

Drover

:sniper: :bartime: :sniper: uke: :sniper: :strapped: :sniper: :fiddle: :sniper: :stirpot: :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Looking forward to it. I wish I knew how to bring some of my own favorite guns with me, but understand there's a lot of red tape.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Drover where abouts in the country are you? I'm just south of Brisbane. Steve, so long as your rifles aren't semi-automatic you'll get em in some how, but as you say, there would be so much red tape it'd hardly be worth the effort! If you ever do come out our way put a post up and we'll go pop some stuff! Cheers :beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Man, I cna't wait, but right now I have 3 granddaughters in St Louis. Guess where we go everytime we go on vacation. That's about 1200 miles (about 1900 km), so when we go, it's for a full week. But, I'll be saving my pennies, and with any luck I'll bring something interesting. eh? :lol:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Completely understandable mate!

Three granddaughters vs an international huntng trip? Hmmm I bet your wife would have something to say about that!  Are they still very young? Maybe one day granddad could grow them into young shooters! (Maybe their mum and dad might have something to say about that LOL) Anyway it would be great to meet you on our shores someday, miracles still happen! :beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Aussie, they're 8, 4, and 18 mo. The most gorgeous little girls you ever saw, and they loooooove their grandpa. I'll bet they would love to visit, too.


----------

